# manual for hymer 680



## 89030 (May 12, 2005)

I have recently imported a 1998 hymer 680 starline. Can anyone point me in the right direction to find an ENGLISH instruction manual?


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi cooder1

If you go to the Hymer web site

Hymer Web Site

And click on the english flag and go to the contact links, they are differant departments there now but i suppose head office would be the best bet.

If you request an english manual they should send you one, just tell them your Hymer serial number, your name and address.

I got one from them last september, i offered to pay, but i got no email reply, just a photocopied manual in the post about a week later.

Dave


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

*680 manual*

i have a 1999 680 with an english and german handbook,where are you?


----------



## 131686 (Feb 24, 2010)

*starline 680 owner manual*

hy guy, i bought a secon hand starline 680 '97, but inside i didn't find owner manual, pls, can we help me? english language it's oK


----------

